# Iso set to auto and camera adjust it to 400 with flash unit On



## Juliuslepetit (Mar 23, 2013)

!! What about that ? In Av, Tv and Manual modes, when the flash is turned on, that my ISO settings are on AUTO, when I pressed half shutter, the camera set the ISO back to 400!

Now I have to fix my iso manually to 800, 1600 or else to be able to catch some ambient light!!

Why !!? I want it to be auto, not 400 ! I request a fix to this issue or a On/Off at least !

I really don't understand why Canon is doing this.

Absurd.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 23, 2013)

Because with flash, auto is relative. It's not going to leave your aperture and shutter constant, and then do ISO adjustments. If you shoot in Av mode for instance, it will change shutter speed, relative to your aperture already chosen by you, and the ISO the camera chose. Change ISO to something else manually, after the camera already has chosen your shutter speed, or another way is shoot manual on the camera and ETTL on the flash.

In manual, this isn't an issue. You set everything. My recommendation is that you do not use auto ISO anyways, since afterall, metering is sort of relative too.


----------



## digital paradise (Mar 23, 2013)

Worst part is I don't understand your manual ??? ;D


----------



## Juliuslepetit (Mar 23, 2013)

Haha yess it's true I didn't realize I was posting from my french manual... 

I understand, i'll practice it and decide my iso settings manually


----------



## digital paradise (Mar 23, 2013)

No problem  Cheers


----------

